
How Futhark manages GPU memory - Athas
https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2018-01-28-how-futhark-manages-gpu-memory.html
======
arianvanp
Futhark looks amazing. The functional paradigm seems a natural fit for a SIMT
device. Opencl and opengl always felt really 'weird'. The imperative nature
doesn't really seem to fit the programming paradigm (avoid loops. Avoid
branches. ) This basically looks like I hoped opencl would be.

